# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Do prezantohem edhe une

## Prototype

edhe tashi qe thoni juve kjo goca ktuja jam una  :ngerdheshje:  do flas do flas per veten po pak me vone se jam pak e zene  tani kenaquni me kaq  

kisss  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Nuska

Proto, vdeksha per pantallonat e kuqe apo i ke tuta?  :ngerdheshje: 

Mirese e nxorre foton dhe ti.  :buzeqeshje: 

Te puth fort...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Letersia 76

Pershendetje prototype moj elbasonllije...
nice foto babe kuq e zi zemer sa patriote qenke ...hahha...
kalofsh caste te mrekullueshme !
Te forumi pa dogane namin ke bere ...wow!
urime proto ...jane vetem shaka.
bye!

----------


## Prototype

hahahahahhaa thnx letersija  :ngerdheshje:  edhe ti me ben gjithmone per te qeshur me komentet e tua  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## blondina

uaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa vdeksha per shikimin tend qortuesss. puccci blondi-bagabonti.

----------


## EndTironci

ncncncnc erdh ne kjo ftyra keqe hihihihihi

----------


## Prototype

me skuqet  :perqeshje:

----------


## DHELPRA-DINAKE

mir bere qe e solle dhe ti foton shyqyr qe te pam....pershendetje proto

----------


## Tony Montana

mire se vjen ne forum proto
ja kalovsh mire
me respect martin

----------


## StterollA

Pas 2000 postimesh ja dhe prezantimi  :buzeqeshje: 
Mire se erdhe 

Suksese dhe shendet

----------


## Prototype

lol thnx te gjitheve jeni shuem fantastike  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Proto, prite tash krejt "mehalla" do vije pas teje... jazek kepuceve qe do shkyhen duke vrapuar pas teje...  :ngerdheshje:  

Mireseerdhe!

----------


## Tironcja---

ahahaha

Cu bo kshu mer te gjith e lirojne per vit te ri..........hallall..............hajd mo na i nxorri ftyren ne proto......sa qef se....me njerez qe flas une kom fiksim ti shof foton :P

----------


## Ihti

Proto, fotoja i pershtatet komplet imazhit qe kisha krijuar per ty.
that is:
as cool as it gets  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DHELPRA-DINAKE

ihti ,sa e bukur ajo macja aty.....u te desss sa e mir

----------


## ChloeS

Sa e mila qe pake dal mi  :buzeqeshje: 
Po te them fat dhe lumturi...se sa per mirseardhje apo ja kalofsh mire ke ky forum...ti je bo gjyshja e forumit tashi  :ngerdheshje: 
muahhhh ke te dyja faqet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## twist

me duket se qenka proto...tani me binde qe do i mbaj perhere premtimet.lol

suksese dhe fat ne jete rrusho...se qenke tamom prototype. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Prototype

ua sa te mire qe jeni  :ngerdheshje:  

tashi une desha te shkruaj njecike pjesen e dyte te prezantimit : ) qe mos jua lej pishman as juve  :perqeshje: 

una jam 20 vjec jetoj ne toronto canada,  jam nga elbasani vazhdoj  per biznes dhe kam 3 vjet e ca pa ikur ne shqiperi me dogji malli : (   ketu jetoj me falijen time , megjithate me pelqen te frekuentoj forumin pikerisht per kete arsye :  ) .  po qe se keni nonje pyetje mos hezitoni ta beni se do ju pergjigjem sapo ta kem te mundur  :ngerdheshje: 


ju pershendes te gjitheve  dhe ju dua shume  lol

----------


## durrsake4ever

mireserdhe ne forum proto......kenaqu midis nesh

----------


## elfior

Welcome to the earth!

Na ke k'naq te gjitheve me kete foto tende.Me se fundi kontrastet e ketij forumi sa vijne dhe shtohen.Uroj qe te ndjekin shembullin tend dhe te gjithe femrat e tjera dhe le te nxjerrin ne dritaren kompiuterike fytyrat e tyre.
Ah.... mos kini frike se nuk biem ne dashuri por vetem dilni.Bile me vajti ne mendje qe te hap nje teme te vecante per kete pike.Mbajeni mend!!!!!

Sidoqofte Prototype,e kuqja qenka shume e bukur mbi ty!

----------

